# Inner fender linings, do you have to remove them to go on air ride?



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

I was just wondering how many of you guys running air had to remove your inner fender linings our trim them down allot to avoid rubbing. I just got air on my MKV R32 and the front fender linings rub when I get layed out. Help Please.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

never took mine out. when aired out the front tires rest on them, but its not like im driving that way cause control arms are on the ground


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

TurboREX said:


> never took mine out. when aired out the front tires rest on them, but its not like im driving that way cause control arms are on the ground


I think its my tires because the are 225/40/18 being so tall and not streched on the rim are hitting the fender liner and pulling it from the side when i am layed out.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

1490R32 said:


> I think its my tires because the are 225/40/18 being so tall and not streched on the rim are hitting the fender liner and pulling it from the side when i am layed out.


my winter wheels run a 235/40/18 tire


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I just let the tires carve a groove in the lining where it was rubbing... and then TADA! No rubbing!

(I don't think this is advisable though... :laugh


----------

